# Someone used my yahoo email for myspace



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am kind of POed about this girl from Ohio who used my yahoo email address to start a myspace account. What kind of crap is that? I don't know how she was able to use my email address, but because she did, I now control her myspace. I changed her password and the whole nine yards. I don't like doing this to a little girl, but maybe this might teach her some manners. Don't use people's email address. Get your own. I even went thru her private messages. Some guy from Austria sent her a naked picture of himself. I should post it on the web, but I am not that mean. Plus, he is rather young. Teenager I think. So after changing her password, I though I should change the password on yahoo as well. She had to of guessed my password. Good guessing, but you didn't think of what I might do. To late now. You got into my ****, I get into yours. How does it feel? Ok, I am feeling much better. Thank you for listening to me bitch. Feels better to let it out.

Oh, if you would like to see her myspace, here it is. She can't respond, but I bet you can. Get my drift. I am planning on canceling the account soon. I was going to turn back over to her but she could do the same thing again.

http://www.myspace.com/69953830


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh, the fun you could have, though!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes I could. I am really having problems with being mature about it. But, I am going to do the right thing and just cancel it. Can't do it here. Work won't let me on myspace.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good for you!!! If that is what she wants to do, I think you did the right thing. I am also glad that you are going to cancel it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

there is no way I would be mature about it. And most likely it is not a little girl but a sick wack-o trying to befriend little girls, I would report it to the FBI pronto.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

DT...DT...DT... I'm disipointed... being mature about this? U have a free myspace profiel... make something stupid with it. Don't be mature, they wern't when they stole ur Email... So :finger: them. (Thank you Zombie, I guess I do use this more then I thought I would...)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry to be a disappointment claymud, but I am not going to play her game. It would have been easier for her to get her own yahoo email instead of using mine. But I cancelled service today; it takes 48hrs for it to close. Thank you all for your comments. I also though like Hiblagrade, but I know the FBI wouldn’t do nothing anyway. Even if she was in trouble she wouldn’t admit it, and I would be the one getting in trouble.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Earned a little good karma. Good move DT


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

What a lame chick! I'm glad you didn't stoop to what she did.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

could she have just simply typoed and can up with your e-mail. i dont do my space,but god know i typo!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

feldjager said:


> could she have just simply typoed and can up with your e-mail. i dont do my space,but god know i typo!


I don't think so feldjager. I have an email that says that she actived the account with this email. She would have to active the account by getting into my email.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I am going to do the right thing and just cancel it. Can't do it here.


But why did you have to cancel it before I could get a look at that naked Austrian guy?!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> But why did you have to cancel it before I could get a look at that naked Austrian guy?!


Yuk, naked men are nasty. Now if it was a chick, now we are cooking with gas. I am glad it is over with.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> But why did you have to cancel it before I could get a look at that naked Austrian guy?!


Been out to sea too long sailor?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> Been out to sea too long sailor?


I _told_ you I wath a thailor!


----------

